

As Groupon Preps IPO, Google And Startups Grab Merchants - blakebyers
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2011/11/02/as-groupon-preps-ipo-google-and-startups-grab-merchants/

======
dantheman
I think that another perspective on "daily deals" is influencing user behavior
for short term opportunities. Instead of deal that last for months, they sell
excess capacity for tonight/tomorrow/this week.

This is already common with same day/rush tickets for live performances.
<http://savored.com> seems to be doing this for restaurants, the experience is
quite nice - no coupons. By only selling off excess you don't drive away
current customers (a problem with groupon) and you can experiment one day/week
at a time and don't have to worry about going out of business.

------
taylorbuley
I'd argue that daily deals are nearly commoditized. If that's true, it's going
to be an uphill battle for any new companies in the space. If it comes down to
just brand names, my mom is going to pick "Google" over "Womply" any day of
the week.

~~~
mattmanser
It just doesn't work like that, google has failed time and time again in new
markets.

And this is especially true with the monopoly investigation sharks circling
Google at the moment. Start putting these in the search results and there will
definitely be trouble.

